# Donkeys for sale in Ohio ?



## luvminis (Aug 17, 2004)

We are thinking about getting a donkey. Does anyone know of any for sale in Ohio? Please tell us anything about mini donkeys.We want to learn. Do they get colic like miniature horses? Can they be kept together with miniature horses ? Can two donkeys be stalled together? etc...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 17, 2004)

I have always kept my miniature donkeys in with my miniature horses...they made great guard animals, besides being a companion! When they do go into stalls in the winter I keep 2 in a stall (my stalls are 12 x 14) and they do great! Our standard donkey goes in with the full size horses in there pasture, and has his own stall. Besides here on the "For Sale" board, watch your local paper, and there are also listings in "THE BRAYER" magazine ...all good places to start for your donkey search. Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 17, 2004)

My donkey boys are inseperable....and go everywhere together.........they everything together.......it is amazing. If one eats they both eat, if one poops they both poop, if one rolls they both roll. It like having twins. But they stall together and do everything together. I have never had any health problems with them. They had white line when I first got them but we took care of that with no problem. You will definitely enjoy them.


----------



## Marnie (Aug 18, 2004)

I am in search of donkeys right now too. Go to your search engine and write in Donkeys for sale or Donkeys Ohio, things pop up. When you find a donkey farm check out there links pages and then, check out that farms links pages. I have looked and looked, it's fun looking but some people want sooo much for them. I am being fussy because I want to get into breeding, I am selling alot of my minis and getting into donkeys. I have found 2 two yr olds, at different farms, both in my state, both owners are willing to come half way for me for transport. Ones a 32" spotted jenny and ones a 31" dark chocolate jenny. I go get them tomarrow and am pretty excited about it. I have talked to alot of people about donkeys and my vet, they don't colic or founder or have the foaling problems of minis. They're just a hardier animal and so loving. I have become a fan of Long Ears!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 18, 2004)

The only thing you do have to watch with donkeys, is NOT to over grain them...they will get a heavy crest. Donkeys do not have as many foaling problems as horses, but they can have problems. I had one jenny in for foaling 2 years ago, that just refused to push...I had to do the complete delivery, while I waited for my vet. I just bought 2 more from a Wisconsin farm, one a spotted jack and the other a white jenny, I wont be getting either till December, but they will be worth the wait! Then I also have looked at a tan colored jack, who stands 32" and is 2yrs. old. His color is really fifferent, so I Ijust might have to bring him home too. Everyone that stops at our farm seems to fall in love with the donkeys, mine are all super friendly. Marnie I have found quit a few for sale in Wisconsin, and I will check if any of them are still for sale and let you know. I am also in the breeding end of donkeys and am fussy as to the temperment, and conformation of the donkeys I find.


----------

